# ACS Assesment / Occupational Ceiling For ICT Business /System analyst



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Well this does seem like strange situation 

While ICT Business /System analyst hitting the ceiling what option do eople who have their EOI submitted for these occupation group have

1) Wait till July hoping that there is in change SOL for these occupations and these get a good quote 2013/2014

- I Do see both proffesions exist in the flagged list for last and this year not sure how hopefull we can be with the below

http://www.awpa.gov.au/our-work/lab...upation-list/documents/FlaggedOccupations.pdf

I was wondering and want to seek guidance from senior members if it is allowed and worthwile to get an additonal ACS evaluation for another related proffession e.g ICT managers and be ready to update the EOI if the worst does happen

Queries : -

Is this multiple proffesion assesment allowed ?
Can we select more than on proffesion in a EOI ?
Do senior folks recomend this ?

Regards AO


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

As of today these are the occupation ceilings. And, ICT Managers is not available in the below list. 

Code Occupation Ceiling Invitations
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts 1800	1800
2612	Multimedia Specialists and Web Developers 420	4
2613	Software and Applications Programmers 5160	3898
2621	DBA Sys Adminis and ICT Security Specialists 2400 189
2631	Computer Network Professionals 1740	688
2632	ICT Support and Test Engineers 360	13

I suggest wait for till July. If you are lucky you will get before that since there may be some spam EOI's and which may expire in 60 days which reduce the figure of invitations sent.

You IELTS and ACS Assesment will valid for another year, you have to wait for july. I am sorry to say this

Good Luck...!!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

I believe you can have multiple assessment - but only can have one in one EOI!
Basically would suggest the same - wait for July. And then take any further action. If you need to go for another assessment, even that would also be clear when you see new qoutas in Jul!
Best of luck!


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for your quick responses , I would suggest have this thread kept live for people in the same boat to to come together and share any news that comes by as we just have a cold wait till July any light or warmth is welcome


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

*Business Analyst Ceiling*

Hi,

I already have IELTS result and want to apply as ICT Business Analyst but I know that ceiling has been reached for this year. Questions are:

1. Should I wait for new year Business Analyst quota and then apply for ACS? Or proceed now?

2. Can I submit the EOI even when ceiling has been reached?

Thanks,
Athar


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

I suggest you wait till July when fresh quotas are released point having a ACS assessment with no quota to apply , yes you can submit an EOI with quota expired as well its valid for 2 years good luck







athar.dcsian said:


> Hi,
> 
> I already have IELTS result and want to apply as ICT Business Analyst but I know that ceiling has been reached for this year. Questions are:
> 
> ...


----------



## vicky11 (May 22, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I am in the same boat ..hv applied my EOI as ICT system analyst and waiting for July'13. 

However, we are awating ACS assessment results of my wife for Analyst Programmer. Going by maximum of 12 weeks turnaround time, we are hoping the results to come by this month end. In that case, I am wondering if we should apply a seperate EOI for her. She would need to claim 5 points of dependent (me) to reach 60 points though. 

Please let me know your opinion and suggestions.

Best Regards,
AQ


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi,
> 
> I already have IELTS result and want to apply as ICT Business Analyst but I know that ceiling has been reached for this year. Questions are:
> 
> ...


No need to wait for ACS till July. ACS currently takes around more than 2 months. The wait period till July can be utilized for ACS processing so that u can get ACS result by July end. After ACS, u can file for EOI.

EOI can be submitted for the filled occupation quotas.

Ur occupation is going to remain in the occupation list. Only the quota will change and most probably at higher side looking at the demand growth in last 5 years in Aussie.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Any one have a idea about new occupational Ceiling for 2013-2014.
As the trend we know it is growing. Would the amount be just 1800 or some thing different.

Also Is there any chance of moving the code 261112 and 261111 in to the list 2.
please fire up with your idea.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi,
> 
> I already have IELTS result and want to apply as ICT Business Analyst but I know that ceiling has been reached for this year. Questions are:
> 
> ...


If you have Just 60 pts taking into account the new ACS+DIAC Work policy ... then you should file for ACS immediately ... there will be many in ur chosen category this coming July... If you are sure you already have more than 60 ... you may wait for few more weeks to see the new list then apply for ACS assessment.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

when will be the ceiling re-set... 

Please visit here

Cheers

XXX


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone who got invited in July first round who is Analyst Programmer? I have 60 points and submiited EOI in june..just wondering what are my chances to be invited in the next round or so..if anyone who got invited under that occupation please respond with the points claimed..thanks


----------



## daniloviz (Apr 25, 2013)

Do you know when the ICT Business/System analyst occupation reached the annual occupational ceiling for the past financial year?


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

daniloviz said:


> Do you know when the ICT Business/System analyst occupation reached the annual occupational ceiling for the past financial year?


Last year, quota of 1800 got filled in January. This year quota has reduced to 1350.

Good Analysis here

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/149524-1-july-2013-a-27.html#post1240009


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/149524-1-july-2013-a-27.html#post1240009


----------



## Anitha (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi,

My friend has Applied for ACS on June 28 for ICT busines Analsyst, so based on currentl processing time she will get her ACS results by Sep 20th.
What is the posibility of getting invited if she submits her EOI on Sep 21st 2013.

As per the DIAC website, since ICT is reaching its ceiling the Invitaions will be sent on Pro rata basis.

Can she apply for state sponsorship to get invited sooner?.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Anitha said:


> Hi,
> 
> My friend has Applied for ACS on June 28 for ICT busines Analsyst, so based on currentl processing time she will get her ACS results by Sep 20th.
> What is the posibility of getting invited if she submits her EOI on Sep 21st 2013.
> ...


Currently there is suspension on some ICT occupations including ICT business Analyst for state sponsorship (SS) from DIAC. There are chances for your friend if she has 65 or more points for 189 route as per the current scenario.


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

@Mroks 

Regarding 189 - As per current situation, What is the probable time it may take to get an invitation after EOI is filed under ICT BA (Supposedly filed in November 2013) ?

Will DIAC release any Invitations further if ICT BA is already touching the ceiling when they are processing EOI or Will they wait till the next quota release and then send you the invitation if you match the skillset ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

RMG said:


> @Mroks
> 
> Regarding 189 - As per current situation, What is the probable time it may take to get an invitation after EOI is filed under ICT BA (Supposedly filed in November 2013) ?
> 
> Will DIAC release any Invitations further if ICT BA is already touching the ceiling when they are processing EOI or Will they wait till the next quota release and then send you the invitation if you match the skillset ?


Because of DIAC's new decision to generate invitation on pro rata basis, the chances of ceiling getting reached is reduced. Because of this change a limited number of invitations will be generated and hence those on top of queue will get selected. As per the current scenario it seems difficult for 60 points. Every applicant will have chance through out the year depending upon his/her position in the queue. Applicants with 65 and + can be considered safe.


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

So is it like, If I apply my EOI with 75 points then there is still a chance for me to get a invitation from DIAC if the ceiling is not reached for ICT BA. Am i right ?

Is it considered that if one get an Invitation from DIAC, it means that he/she considered under the current quota, If the medicals and PCC are good then they can receive the grant in current year and may not wait for July 2014 for new quota. Right ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

RMG said:


> So is it like, If I apply my EOI with 75 points then there is still a chance for me to get a invitation from DIAC if the ceiling is not reached for ICT BA. Am i right ?


With 75 points you have 100% chance.


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

Mroks said:


> With 75 points you have 100% chance.


Such a relief )

Now the preparation to get IELTS 8 band starts layball:


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

@mroks - Need your suggestion in the below situation of mine

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/167361-going-acs-steps-followed.html


----------

